# Rotten Fruit....



## redberry3

So I am walking back to my desk with a bowl of strawberries and just as I stick a berry in my mouth my boss stops me and asks me a question.....the strawberry is rotten...and I cannot act...so I swallow....

is this bad??!?!? :dohh:


----------



## mrscookie

pmed you! hehehehe.

im sure you will be fine. If you think of all the things you eat by accident without knowing (spiders, flies etc) then you would be always worrying. On holiday I had a slice of duck-from france, but it was pink inside. I ate it anyway... worried for a day and then was ok lol!
xxxxx


----------



## redberry3

ur the best!!!! xxx


----------



## helen1234

jaylene your funny you are.
you did well not to heave and bring it back, cos i know i would have.
sure you'll be fine..


----------



## JayleighAnn

You should be fine, it's not like you ate the whole box.

Only thing that worries me about strawberrys in general; We're doing our food hygiene training at college...and we were told on Monday that strawberrys are treated with radiation so instead of going small and wrinkley then mouldy, they go mouldy straight the way. I don't know why they do this though as it doesn't preserve them any longer. 

Obviously it's not strong enough to hurt people but it's really odd way of stopping them wrinkling


----------



## redberry3

:sick: :sick: :sick:


----------



## elm

:rofl: awww, it's penicillin isn't it - maybe it'll ward off UTIs for a bit? xxx


----------



## polo_princess

Im sure youll be fine sweetie, worst than could happen is it might make you poop lol


----------



## Neecee

I'm sure you'll be ok - just think of all the nasty stuff your baby will accidently be chomping on when it comes out!


----------



## danni2609

yeh just might give u a dodgy tummy lol


----------



## Hevz

Yum:rofl:

I bet you've unknowingly eaten worse;):tease:


----------



## Neecee

Yeah, I wouldn't worry, especially if you've ever eaten a kebab.


----------



## redberry3

i am doing fine.....will probably steer clear of strawberries for a while, just the thought of them make me want to hurl :rofl: 

I have no major side effects....just mental....

you guys are the best!


----------

